# more of the yellow pacu.



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics, lol









My reds do the same thing occasionally: I'm not sure why, though. Maybe they're attracted by food leftovers buried in the gravel. And my largest red is also blowing and moving gravel from time to time when he's performing hand stands (he has created a shallow pit in the gravel before, but my pleco has levelled it all again







), so I think he's reaching maturity......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be mouthing a rock (sharpen teeth) or looking for food on the bottom. Another explanation, they are like cows grazing for food (Winemiller). For more on pacus and this tambaqui and their relatives on the sci level read the following:

Pacus, Silver Dollars and tambaqui


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im just curious, I don't plan on buying it, but a LFS has a yellow pacu in stock, looks just like yours, i would guess its around 8 inches. selling for $20. is that a normal price, ive never seen a larger one for sale around here.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice, i want to get a few red pacus later this year


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats a trip.. in all my life, and all the years Ive been to different stores.. I've never seen a Yellow Pacu. Looks almost close to a Serra to me. (then again its upside down slightly tilted).

Thanks for sharing!! I can honestly say that Yellow Pacus really do exist


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that pacu is awesome... is he running the tank? It looked like it in your last video


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pic u have there m.p


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

colossoma macroponum or something i forget, its acctually the "black pacu" but some do have a yellow coloring to them, a few red belly pacu? are you kidding? i hope you are aware that they can get up to 3ft


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

my red pacu has that same color mine about the same size too 7 inches ill give him away to anyone who can pick him up in RI.hes getting too big for my tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wanted to add that earlier I went to my LFS and the subject about Yellow Pacus got in the mix. Just like a LFS employee.. "I dont think theres such a thing!! And if it does exist, probably ONLY been documented in the books to be kept and bred in their natural captivity and illegal to own or distribute".

Honestly, I think most PFury'ers in here have more sense and knowledge than LFS emmployees that bring home minimum wages who bag your feeders.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

there are red belly pacu that mimic the terentzi.
like this fine fellow I caught on my trip down in south america http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/916625517


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the pic, never seen a p do that yet well go that vertical I mean.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hopefully not he is a beautiful fish


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I still thinks its crazy that 41 rbp's are letting him live. What're the odds? 41:1 I guess







Good looking pacu though!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Well from what I've read and maybe frank can clear it up. That there are three different kinds of pacus, Reds, blacks, yellows.


 Color is plastic and nothing to do with a scientific name. Its quite possible those yellow tambaqui might (and its a guess) originated from same locality as the yellow belly P. nattereri (ie., Argentina or surrounding area).


----------

